# black thai rice



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I bought a big bag of this and now I need recipes to use it - other than rice pudding. Can anyone help me, please?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've used it in a mix with brown rice and wild rice. Since the cooking times are about the same, it's really easy.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Cook it with coconut milk and cilantro

Yum


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I can't bring myself to add much more to it than salt & pepper! How does the rice pudding look - would you consider sharing the recipe? What else do you add to it?


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

1/2 c black rice
2 c water
1/2" piece of fresh ginger
1/4 c brown sugar
1/4 white sugar

Put rice in sieve and rinse under cold running water, drain, put in sauce pan with water, bring to boil, stirring, lower heat, cover, simmer for 30 - 40 minutes (you may need to add more water or more time).

When done add the sugars and the ginger, cook for 15 minutes (may need more water)

Remove ginger and serve warm topped with coconut milk. (I top it with frozen yogurt)

(I make candied ginger so instead of adding white & brown sugar I use the left over sugar sysrup that I cooked the candied ginger in for a REALLY intense ginger flavor.)


----------

